# Two monitors and playing video files



## akidomowri (Apr 25, 2003)

I have two monitors, both of which have no physical faults, but when I play a video on my main screen and then move it to my second screen, the video goes black, but keeps playing. I can move it back to the main screen and it plays the video again, but the secondary monitor will not play Video files.

I'm using a Radeon x1600 Pro 512 Ed. with dual outputs.

Thanks for any advice


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

What software are you watching movies with. Some programs just aren't programmed for dual monitors. Monitors that are based off of Windows Media Player should make it though.


----------



## akidomowri (Apr 25, 2003)

I got some video files that I HAVE to use RealPlayer with (I hate it.. is there anything else that can play rmvb and rm files?). So I'm using that. I also have VLC Media Player, Winamp and WMP.


----------



## GoJian (Jun 10, 2006)

I had the same problem.

This is what I found after some searching and it works for me.

http://www.udel.edu/UMS/itv/realplayer/faq.html

"Sometimes when I play RealVideo content, I hear the audio but have no picture. I have a Windows PC with a dual monitor display or am using a laptop and using a second display device such as a monitor or projector."

* This occurs on some dual monitor Windows PC desktops and laptops.
* Launch the RealPlayer application by finding it in your Applications under the Start button.
* In the RealPlayer application, choose Tools and then Preferences. Choose Hardware in the list on the left.
* On the right side, the bottom section is called Video Card Compatiblity. Move the slider all the way to the left, towards Most reliable.
* Click OK to exit the Preferences window.
* Quit RealPlayer and your web browser and try playing the content again.


----------



## tssells (Apr 20, 2007)

Check your refresh rate on the monitor that goes black. You can do this under display properties.

1) Right Click on Desktop - Select Properties - Settings 
2) Select the monitor giving the problem
3) Select advanced
4) Go to the monitor tab
5) Increase your refresh rate

It is probably set at 60. Bump it up to 75 and it should work. Be cautious going any higher as you can damage your monitor. Usually you want to match your refresh rate to your monitors specifications.


----------

